
Blockchain Solve this problem of who, where, when and what in our supply chain - creatrixcordis
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/north-korean-workers-process-salmon-snow-crab-shipped-to-us/2017/10/05/c8128882-a99b-11e7-9a98-07140d2eed02_story.html
======
elviejo
I didn't see a mention of block chain in any part of the article.

